# Uktv



## popeye0119 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I recently purchased a IPTV box, to get tv over the internet.
The box was not cheap, and subscriptions per month added up to about 300 euros a year.
The box worked ok at first, second day I lost some channels, and on the third day it crashed.
Still waiting in vain for a refund from the company in malaga.... details can be provided... .
So I have to say beware these boxes.

I have since got a VPN which is cheap and works well, which enables me to watch all the i players in UK.

So two questions how is satellite reception,where are you,and what size dish do you use..??
The other any known good internet sites for watching UKTV.. ???

many thanks


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Try filmontv and select UK, or other nationalities for internet tv. Works for me in France, which is where I currently am. Don't have a regular phone line when I'm in Spain, just 3G.
Also if you have a smart tv or bluray player you should be able to watch what is pre-installed with your language option i.e. if your default language is English you'll probably have a minimum of bbc I-player in HD. obviously you'll lose that if your VPN goes down and you'll have to reconfigure your DNS server numbers.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Some systems are working fine.
YOu can get android boxes running xbmc, which use filmon channels.
Then there are paid services, usually using a mag250 box, using their own feeds.
Some of these feeds come from the UK, others from a data centre elsewhere.



popeye0119 said:


> So two questions how is satellite reception,where are you,and what size dish do you use..??


I can get all the main uk channels on an 80cm dish - Gandia.
For clients in my area tho I would suggest a min of a 1m dish.

(and as BCB1HD, ITV1, ITV1HD, C4HD and the fives are available on a 1m dish in my area of Spain, all these rumours (usually by IPTV internet tv sellers - surprise surprise) of a total loss of all UK TV as a result of this seconds new satellite for all of Spain are untrue!)

But reception varies a lot in Spain, as proved by the channels on the first new satellite - like channel 5 - where some areas are find using a 1m dish, other areas require 1.8, dishes, other areas, like south CDS the required dish size is impractical - hence all the IPTV sellers.

However, it may change again, we are waiting for the seconds new uk tv satellite to come on line in the next few weeks


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

sat said:


> However, it may change again, we are waiting for the seconds new uk tv satellite to come on line in the next few weeks



Can you post what dish size etc is needed when the new one comes on line and the channels are stable please


----------



## popeye0119 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mant thanks for the info.

Yes I think you are 100% correct ref the IPTV box sellers.

MY experience was..... stay well away both from the box,sellers, and these people in malaga.
INERNET TV with a VPN. and use of i players is another option.

again many thanks


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

rewdan said:


> Can you post what dish size etc is needed when the new one comes on line and the channels are stable please


Nobody can say for certain until it all comes online.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

rewdan said:


> Can you post what dish size etc is needed when the new one comes on line and the channels are stable please


I can do it now - anything between 80cm and 6m based on the first new satellite - 2F.!

As mentioned before reception will and does vary around Spain, so reception will depend where you are in Spain.
And which channels you want - even today I can get most on my 80cm dish, but some Sky Movie channels are still a bit weak around 5pm even on my 1.8m dish.
.
All channels will be stable, as long as you have a large enough dish - rain fade can affect reception of the weaker channels on even the largest of dishes!

It will be hard to do this for all channels for all areas of Spain.
But we can try and generalise when the satellite is operational.

But I shall try and keep my reception mays for the new satellite up to date as much as I can :
Astra 2E (the seconds enw satellite expected soon) : Astra 2E Spain. Astra 2E Satellite. Astra 2E footprint. Astra 2E reception in Spain. Astra 2E Signal Map. Astra 2E UK TV in Spain. Sky tv in Spain
Astra 2F (the first new satellite, carrying channel like C4HD, 4seven and Channel Five, since December last year) Astra 2F Spain. Astra 2F Satellite. Astra 2F footprint. Astra 2F reception in Spain. Astra 2F Signal Map. Astra 2F Costa Blanca. Latest News on Astra 2F Reception. Sky tv in Spain. Astra 2F Spain




popeye0119 said:


> INERNET TV with a VPN. and use of i players is another option.


Or a Freesat box, which has iplayers, with your VPN...
Or,if you ahev a Sky+HD box, and a sky subscription, iplayers on there also...so you have both your "free tv" via catchup, and your Sky TV channels... best of both worlds


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

this is a bit 'eats shoots and leaves'!

What I meant was can you keep us posted once the new satellite is online in a few weeks and the dust has settled!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

rewdan said:


> What I meant was can you keep us posted once the new satellite is online in a few weeks and the dust has settled!


Sure.

But expect reception and required dish sizes to vary with 2E as it does with 2F.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought a quad core iptv box from a uk seller (Im not sure if I am allowed to name the seller here). I paid around £125 (which included postage) and I have no subscription to pay. The box came fully loaded with xbmc and I can watch all the UK channels, quite a few sky channels (including subscription channels such as sky sports and sky movies etc), I can catch up with almost any programme and can watch almost any movie I choose. The seller can access the box remotely if you have any problems with it (you need to give him the boxes access code if you need him to fix your box) so you dont need to send the box back if you have a problem with it.........although I haven't had any issues with the box so far so cannot comment on how well this service works.


----------

